# Falsch zugeordnete Zitate



## Gothmorg (22. April 2012)

Hey, ich hab mir gedacht, ich mach mal nen Thread dazu, hab grad festgestellt, dass da ziemlich lustige Sachen bei rauskommen. Es funktioniert so, dass man sich ein Zitat sucht und es einer anderen Person zuordnet, sodass eine Ironie dahintersteckt, oder es auf andere Art und Weise lustig ist. Ich fang mal an.

"Es gibt keinen Weg zum Frieden, denn Frieden ist der Weg" - George W. Bush

"Wer kämpft, kann verlieren. Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren." - Christian Wulff

&#8206;"Um ein tadelloses Mitglied einer Schafherde sein zu können, muss man vor allem ein Schaf sein." - Thilo Sarrazin

"Nehmen Sie die Menschen, wie sie sind, andere gibt's nicht." - Joseph Kony

Have fun


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2012)

Mir gefällt grad keines ein, aber vielleicht kann ja ein Moderator den Thread zu den Forenspielen schubsen.


----------



## Gothmorg (22. April 2012)

Jo, war schon am überlegen, obs nicht vielleicht eher da hingehört, aber dachte, es passt hier besser hin, weil man ja bei den ganzen Forenspielen irgendwie auf den vorherigen eingehen muss. Das hier ist ja eher ne Art Sammelthread, aber das sollen die Mods entscheiden


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. April 2012)

"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten." -Markus Lanz

"Probleme kann man nie mit derselben Denkweise lösen, durch die sie entstanden sind." -Wolfgang Schäuble


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2012)

George schrieb:
			
		

> Und nach mir die Sinnflut!


----------



## Gothmorg (22. April 2012)

Zu Schäuble hab ich auch noch eins:
&#8206;"In der gegebenen Situation ist es unbedingt erforderlich, das Hinterland durch den Terror zu sichern." - Wolfgang Schäuble

"Lasse nie zu, dass du jemandem begegnest, der nicht nach der Begegnung mit dir glücklicherhttp://zitate.net/glücklich.html ist."- Osama Bin Laden


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2012)

"Wer seinen Wohlstand vermehren möchte, der sollte sich an den Bienen ein Beispiel nehmen. Sie sammeln den Honig, ohne die Blumen zu zerstören. Sie sind sogar nützlich für die Blumen. Sammle deinen Reichtum, ohne seine Quellen zu zerstören, dann wird er beständig zunehmen." - Mitt Romney


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (22. April 2012)

"Das denken ist zwar allen Menschen erlaubt, aber vielen bleibt es erspart. - Daniela Katzenberger


"Wer eine gute, verständige und schöne Frau sucht, sucht nicht eine, sondern drei." - Barney Stinson


----------



## ego1899 (22. April 2012)

"Widersteht nicht dem Bösen, sondern jedem der dich auf die rechte Wange schlägt, halte auch die andere hin" - Dereck Chisora


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. April 2012)

"[font=Arial, Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif, sans-serif]Die Verantwortung jedes einzelnen für die ganze Menschheit betrachte ich als die universelle Religion." - Charles Manson[/font]


----------



## BoP78 (26. April 2012)

Die Religion des einen Zeitalters ist die literarische Unterhaltung des nächsten. - Joseph Ratzinger

Es ist besser, sich mit zuverlässigen Feinden zu umgeben, als mit unzuverlässigen Freunden. - Julius Caesar

Die Jagd nach dem Sündenbock ist die einfachste. - Christian Wulff

Beliebtheit sollte kein Maßstab für die Wahl von Politikern sein. Wenn es auf die Popularität ankäme, säßen Donald Duck und die Muppets längst im Senat. - KT von Guttenberg

Ehe man den Kopf schüttelt, vergewissere man sich, ob man einen hat. - Marie Antoinette


Nun aber mal genug für den Moment^^


----------

